# I'm here. Where are you?



## Liberty Labs (Sep 26, 2019)

Whats up guys. I'm new to the forum but not new to the game. Some of you would probably know me and my products from the dark web where I've been vending for years. Thought I'd give the clearnet a try and see if I cant try to be a part of the normal world with the rest of you.


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 26, 2019)

You need to get signed up as a sponsor - contact admin-Thanks-OD


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 26, 2019)

Liberty Labs said:


> Whats up guys. I'm new to the forum but not new to the game. Some of you would probably know me and my products from the dark web where I've been vending for years. Thought I'd give the clearnet a try and see if I cant try to be a part of the normal world with the rest of you.


Welcome.

And as ordawg said, please speak with prince.  If you need help contacting him for sponsor rights please let me know.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2019)

Welcome.


----------

